
Donald Knuth: "Wanted: A Name For High-Tech Grief" - krs
http://sunburn.stanford.edu/~knuth/news.html
======
jsmcgd
"Microsoft"

------
henning
hmm, gamers use "QQ" (due to the resemblance of tears coming from eyes), often
in the context of "less qq, more pew pew" to communicate a lack of empathy.

Wikipedia has an entry for the term "computer rage":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_rage> , which seems to have a certain
amount of acceptance in the academic community, but it doesn't seem to have
the ability to catch on (not going to say the m-word, not going to say the
m-word...) the way "road rage" or "workaholic" do.

Notice that discussing ways of _reducing_ this frustration are not part of the
discussion.

------
dfranke
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79924>

------
alaskamiller
tek-emo: depressed about technology.

bob was pretty tek-emo after his macbook battery exploded, his ipod hard drive
fragged, his gmail accounts wiped, his facebook profile vandalized, and his
WoW account stolen.

------
pasbesoin
I'll raise the possibility of recycling the old "e" prefix, once more.

e-rage e-despair (e-spair?)

It might even be applied in initially unanticipated ways. E.g. e-lag (a
takeoff of jet-lag): That tired, time-shifted feeling you get from 2 am
"global" meetings, without the necessity of actually getting on a plane.

It also can be taken to refer to things electronic, in general. Thus it might
well be retroactively applied to activities such as programming the VCR clock,
and the like.

Whatever the phrase that sticks, an important component will be its easy
pronunciation. "Road rage", "jet-lag". Simple and with preferred syllabic
structure. For more on that, google some of Theo Vennemann's (linguist) work
on optimal syllabic structures (I assume its out there somewhere).

~~~
jimbokun
Of the ones I've read, I think e-rage has the best chance of actually catching
on.

You should send it to Dr. Knuth.

------
tsuru
tech vex or tech tantrum

------
jgrahamc
"tech strife"

~~~
weeee
You can't say strife without mentioning Gonads... and Strife

<http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/weeee>

------
edu
iHate

